# Canaston Bowl, Narberth - July 2017



## zombizza (Jul 18, 2017)

1 week with the family in Wales. I had planned a big day out but alas, I wasn't granted the day pass and so sadly all the prior preps and plans were just a teasing waste. Anyone else experience this?

So, luck struck and with the sighting of this little beauty half a mile from base, I was able to get a small whiff of decay in.
This place was pitch black apart from 1 2p coin sized hole in the ceiling at one end of this largish complex.
This meant I had to learn how to to photograph in the dark promptly.

Excited, I came home thinking I had discovered something new, only to find that it has been previously posted on the web

_THERE are no immediate plans to re-open a once loved indoor Pembrokeshire attraction that has fallen into an alarming state of disrepair.

In its heyday Canaston Bowl was a thriving bowling alley and home to the popular Crystal Maze game.

A generation of Pembrokeshire people will remember the attraction as a venue for birthday parties and school trips.

But the building, which is owned by Oakwood Theme Park, has fallen into state of disrepair since closing at the end of 2011, with peeling paint work, overgrown bushes and a pot-holed car park._


https://flic.kr/p/WBRkeT


https://flic.kr/p/WKTJzo


https://flic.kr/p/WBRiSp


https://flic.kr/p/VxkUHw


https://flic.kr/p/WebiL1


https://flic.kr/p/VxkU4W


https://flic.kr/p/WBRgdX


https://flic.kr/p/VxkTD7


https://flic.kr/p/WBRfe2


https://flic.kr/p/VzXXzP


https://flic.kr/p/VzXX12


https://flic.kr/p/VzXWNi


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 18, 2017)

What a shame that its being left to rot. I used to watch "The Crystal Maze" and try to figure out the puzzles. I see that there is always a spare pair of shoes available.


----------



## smiler (Jul 18, 2017)

That's a different, Thanks


----------



## krela (Jul 18, 2017)

A criminal waste of a 2p pusher machine.


----------



## stu8fish (Jul 18, 2017)

Noce report. Brings back memories of the 1970s, Chicken in a basket. mmmmm


----------



## jadewest94 (Feb 15, 2018)

Looks cool! Gonna check this out when I'm down that way next


----------



## HughieD (Feb 15, 2018)

What a waste...but a fascinating explore! Good set. looked dark in there...


----------

